# mingos & red lips



## grey ghost

What is a mingo? What is a red lip? Is it a big diffrence in red snapper and mangrove snapper? I think I have released a mangrove thinking it was a red snp. Thks for help!


----------



## ClemsonTiger11

A mingo is a vermilion snapper they are good to eat and you can keep 10 (I believe). A red lip or ruby red lip is pretty much a trash fish, but make great live bait. A mangrove snapper is also called a black snapper and are darker in color than the red snappers. They also don't seem to be as tall (top to bottom) as a red snapper. They are more streamlined looking. The in my left hand (on top) is a black and the one in my right hand (bottom) is a red snapper in the pic. The other one is a close up of a black. Search google or check pics here on the forum to get a better idea.


----------



## deersniper270

Heres some more pics. The second pic is of a ruby red lips. If you catch some like 6 inches or less they make good bait. Just rehook them and drop them back down. The next pick shows red snapper (the bigger fish). Mingos or vermillion snapper (the smaller red ones with the big red eyes), and mangrove near the bottom right (the ones that are the black or dark brown color).

Hope this helps


----------



## grey ghost

*mingos and red lips*

Hey thnx for pics, I see the darkness of mangroves now. I've been hearing the word mingos alot just didn't no exactly what it meant. Looks like you got it down pat how to catch them. This again for pics.


----------



## Bonehead-GA

Most people don't eat ruby red lips, but they are good to eat. Clean them and fry them just like a freshwater bream.


----------



## grey ghost

Ten4, us GA folks know bout some good blue gill Eating, rite!!


----------



## tugfisher76

walmart has a great fish guide book for 15 dollars color photos and bag limites that helps a ton its updated ever year


----------



## grey ghost

Thks tugfisher, I will get me one of those! Thks for help


----------

